# Tragically Hip tickets



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Just scored Tragically Hip tickets for their last show in Victoria!!!

WOOT WOOT!

That's all. Just wanted to share my enthusiasm.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

none said:


> Just scored Tragically Hip tickets for their last show in Victoria!!!
> 
> WOOT WOOT!
> 
> That's all. Just wanted to share my enthusiasm.


Good for you. With Gord's condition, I have this feeling that it will be the last show. 



> The Tragically Hip's frontman has long established himself as one of the country's greatest songwriters, his lyrics giving a voice to Canada's land, its history and, at times, its official winter sport.
> 
> "You write about what you know," he told CBC's Wendy Mesley in 2012. "And I love this country. I love my idea of this country.


http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/gord-downie-cancer-1.3596839


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

So the tickets I bought for $220 for two are now listed on Stubhub (not mine but equivalent) for $299 USD EACH.

Crazy. I may have to rethink whether this concert is worth it or not. Dammit - i should have bought 4!


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/tragically-hip-presale-tickets-sold-out-1.3607493


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

It's worth it- because an iconic artist who gave his passion and talent and joy for 30 years is saying goodbye to his fans.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Just out of curiosity NONE. Why did you start a new thread on TH tickets? Wasn't the thread that I started good enough for your post?:chargrined:
After all, I did pay homage to Gord Downie and mentioned that it probably is the Tragically Hip's last tour. I can't imagine the band continuing without Gord...unless they find a exact replacement for him..... and that doesn't work in each case.

Take BNL (BareNakedLadies) with Steve Page and Ed Robertson and their feud that split the group apart. 
While one of them retained the band's name (I believe), neither one of them gained the success as solo artists without each
other, compared to being in the band.
I understand they are back together and on tour again.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeeps, I got a bit excited there and bout $700 more of concert tickets. gave 2 to my brother but am sitting on 2 great seats (retail for both $400) for the July 26 concert in vancouver.

I guess I'll try stub hub. This is all new to me.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Got my tix today! I'm excited for the concert but also know that it's going to be extremely emotional.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

One thing I have learned through this experience is that people are VERY passionately against selling Tragically Hip tickets. I've received a few doozies of nasty emails.

Still up on STUBHUB (never used them before). One more month to see if I can make 400% on my investment. If not I guess I'll enjoy the shows!


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

indexxx said:


> Got my tix today! I'm excited for the concert but also know that it's going to be extremely emotional.


That's great. I have tickets for both the Victoria and Vancouver shows. I was very fortunate, I managed to snag 6 tickets. 2 of the tickets I sent over to my brother though b/c it was his birthday.


I'm willing to sell my tickets b/c I think acoustics in stadiums kind of sucks.

One thing I have learned through this experience is that people are VERY passionately against selling Tragically Hip tickets. I've received a few doozies of nasty emails.

Still up on STUBHUB (never used them before). One more month to see if I can make 400% on my investment. If not I guess I'll enjoy the shows!


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Just got more tickets for Victoria!

Seems like I'm quite talented at hammering mouse buttons.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow, that was fast. I've already sold them on stub hub for $360 profit.

Do I need to declare capital gains on concert tickets?


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

No, you need to take some of those profits and invest in some SPF 1-Billion sunscreen because you are going to hell.
jk


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

mrPPincer said:


> No, you need to take some of those profits and invest in some SPF 1-Billion sunscreen because you are going to hell.
> jk


Ha! I admit, selling these tickets feel pretty douchie. $360 profit an hour after buying them feels a bit scuzzy.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

And yeah, you do need to pay capital gains. Theoretically.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Well i got out while keeping my shirt. Made abour $1100. Kind of fun.

Interestingly, the scalper hypothesis was totally correct. Check out the panic selling for the Vancouver show on stub hub. Crazy. $20??? WOW.

http://www.stubhub.com/the-tragical...ncouver-rogers-arena-7-26-2016/event/9593880/


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

none said:


> One thing I have learned through this experience is that people are VERY passionately against selling Tragically Hip tickets. I've received a few doozies of nasty emails.


I have to agree with the emails. Anyone buying (any) concert tickets just for the purpose of flipping them for a quick buck is a very low form of life.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> I have to agree with the emails. Anyone buying (any) concert tickets just for the purpose of flipping them for a quick buck is a very low form of life.


That's a bit of hyperbole. Their luxury goods for christ sakes.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

It's not about the tickets being luxury goods or not- it's about the fact that Gordon Downie is dying of brain cancer, and there were people attempted to be vultures by profiting off the fact that devoted fans will never get to see him perform again. It's a bit offensive.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

I find the fact that gord is dying irrelevant. It's sanctimonious bullshit. Anyone who owns an iphone is far more scuzzy I think.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow - what TON of karma. I just got about 10 people Floor seats for the Victoria concert at cost. One person even referred to me as their ticket angel.

4 people I sold tickets to at a profit:
1) drug dealer'
2) realtor;
3) faceless internet stranger;
4) Our admin person (I threw in a nice dry aged steak for the deal!)

All in all I think this was a massive Karma PLUS and I made a few bucks. Interesting life experience. I wouldn't do it again but I don't regret it at all.

LOOKING FORWARD TO THE CONCERT TONIGHT!!! WOOT WOOT!!!


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

That concert KICKED ***.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

These tickets.... were they good or bad? I don't get it, they can't be both, surely.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

There were good but really nothing special. People said that in that arena there are no bad seats which I didn't really believe but after going to the concert last night I kind of do.....

Anyway, super awesome concert. MUCH Better than I expected. I was offered $1000 for my personal set. I'm glad I said no. That was a once in a life time experience.

I got a few texts after the concert from people thanking me for setting them up with tickets! (not the drug dealer or realtor that I scalped to obviously). Nice to make people's nights.


----------



## Holland (Apr 24, 2016)

Good to hear the concert was great! I am seeing them in Calgary on the 1st. Super excited


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Scum gets cleaned up as it should:
*Winnipeg police arrest scalpers ahead of Tragically Hip concert*
_On Wednesday, police arrested a 30-year-old man and 31-year-old woman, both from Winnipeg, who were attempting to sell two pairs of tickets to Friday’s Tragically Hip concert for “an amount substantially greater than their original face value.”... Police said a lot of resources are needed to actively go after scalpers which is why it is not common practice... Both could end up paying a fine of up to $5000. Selling fake tickets is a criminal offence and could result in jail time._

http://globalnews.ca/news/2865101/to-send-a-message-winnipeg-police-arrest-scalpers-ahead-of-tragically-hip-concert/


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Last concert tomorrow will be streamed ad free by the CBC

I saw them in Kingston over a decade ago. Back when recording a show was faux pas and bootlegs were a hot commodity. Nowadays you can watch any concert on youtube a day after the show

So much Canadiana. Tragically Hip indeed. We'll see you again, Gord


----------

